# Lifetime Tamarack Angler Kayak ?



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone own one. Looking for a sit on top kayak for the spring and saw this one for $300 and the reviews were good. Just seeing if anyone on here has one or had one and your thoughts on this cheaper yak. Thanks.....Rich


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't know about these but I had a Pelican and a Perception which looks very similar...junk. I would check out the ascend models at Cabelas/Bass Pro...seem like way better boats in that lower price range


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

My wife and I both have Tamaracks and love them. Light enough for one person to get on the roof of my Equinox. No leaks, even when out on Erie around Kelley's Island. I added a stadium seat and a mount for a fish finder to mine. Keel guard tape at the wear points.
Never had them on moving water so can't speak to performance on rivers.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought one a couple months ago as a beater yak. Did the stadium seat mod and I actually like the lil yak. Very stable and comfortable. For under $300 it's a no brainier.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

I have a Lifetime Teton which is very similar except it has a very comfortable seat and track mounting. It costs $399 but I thought difference in price was worth the seat. I have back issues and can sit in this all day. I did a lot of research before buying and you can’t get anything better for this price. Very pleased with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

allwayzfishin said:


> I bought one a couple months ago as a beater yak. Did the stadium seat mod and I actually like the lil yak. Very stable and comfortable. For under $300 it's a no brainier.
> View attachment 462530


where did you find this kayak if you dont mind ....thanks in advance


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Walmart...lol. haven't seen another one since. Might be worth calling around


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks I will.....got a couple months


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ccc said:


> thanks I will.....got a couple months


Don't wait to long... Doubt it's as bad as last spring. But kayaks were hard to come by last spring.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks for the heads up already looking at other options...


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

found this at walmart ....499....any
Opinions


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

ccc said:


> found this at walmart ....499....any
> Opinions


Looks pretty slick to me. I'd buy it.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

found at north canton walmart.... tamarack last one they had


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Now just get that black stadium seat from Walmart. It's like $12 and it makes that kayak so much better to sit in. Glad you found one tho. Your gonna love it


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Canton Walmart (Tusc) had two future beach yaks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> Now just get that black stadium seat from Walmart. It's like $12 and it makes that kayak so much better to sit in. Glad you found one tho. Your gonna love it


I agree 100% on a stadium seat.


----------



## Cro-Magnon (May 31, 2014)

Dick’s has the Lifetime Teton available in stores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dunham's in massillon has some.good yaks in stock. I just picked up a lifetime yukon for 499 at canton walmart. Dunham's has one as well but I didn't want to blue color. Dunham's is 100 more but you can use a 20% coupon and it knocks $120 making it cheaper than if they price matched


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Dicks sporting goods has the new 11'6 teton pro for $599.


----------

